# Re-melting M&P



## sunflwrgrl7 (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone know how many times you can melt MP?  Or does it have a limit?  Just wondering.  I'm real careful with my MP, melt it at a low temperature and take precautions that it doesn't lose moisture.  Just curious, cuz I'm finding I'm having to remelt this one batch a few times to get it "right" and as much as I want to get it right, I also don't want to ruin it...

It seems logical that you should be able to melt it several times, no problem, just thought I'd ask the experienced...


----------



## glamscientist (Oct 20, 2007)

i'm not totally experienced, but i re melt melt and pour alot.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 20, 2007)

It will  be different with different bases. It will get rubbery after to many remelts or if you over cook by zapping it for way too long, so to speak. Melting on low 3-4 times should be OK. If not you will know for next time how many remets your base can tolerate.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Oct 21, 2007)

okay, cool, this is melt #3 on this batch that I did tonight, and it seems to be doing just fine.  Thank you!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 21, 2007)

What exactly is going "wrong"


----------



## Bret (Oct 21, 2007)

I've remelted once and it was fine. Mine didn't suspend like I wanted, so I tried again. But I also do mine on a double boiler, not the microwave.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Oct 22, 2007)

What's going wrong is mostly with my colorant (plus it was a bit too heavy on the EO).  I chose to use a powder pigment, and my first attempt resulted in clumping (I've since learned how to better use the colorant, so this is my first batch that I'm going back to to try to salvage it).  I tried to scrape off the clumps that settle to the bottom and and remelt with more base to still get the color without the clumps.  Sounds simple, but I had to remelt 3 times to get rid of most of the clumps, and now I'm just settling.


----------

